# choose your pillow wisley !!!



## boston joe (May 3, 2010)

I remember being down by the river in North Chelmsford , Mass around 1975 with about 25 other assholes, just drinking and smoking dope and fucking off on aweekend,(my good old days, how i miss them, at least the ones i can remember!) any way we are partying in a cool place by an old brick mill,where beaver brook empties into the merrmac river , and my play ground since being a little fuck before my balls dropped or voice changed . any way if you passed out and got found out you usally got pissed on, not funny for the pissees but hilarious for the pissers ! well a friend bobby, called beowolf was not noticed missin for a while and myself, i needed to drop a deuce so i went towards the tracks to shit and low and behold in the moon light, or whatever the fuckin light was there was a dark mass perpindicular to the tracks,
so either before or after the crap i investigated, i've always been a curious fuck, any way laying on the the stones using the track for a pillow was beowolf ! the mother fucker was trying to be stupider than a polack !!! any way after the shit i went and got everyone to witness this fuck heads napping place! i hope youn enjoyed the story. 
boston joe


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (May 4, 2010)

he probly realized all his friends were raging douchebags so he tried to kill himself


----------



## dirtyfacedan (May 4, 2010)

Only pillow i trust is a SPACE PILLOW!


----------



## MiztressWinter (May 4, 2010)

lol not smart indeed. *as train turns his head into a smashed halloween pumpkin*


----------

